# maxxis tire 235/40/16



## Borsh Rocket (May 11, 2002)

For those of you who are running deep dish rims ( especially 16's you know how hard it is to find a tire that doesn't give the extremely pulled look. Currently I have 9" wide Brock b2's with 225 40 16's on my mk3 and the tires are way to small. But at the same time, 245/45/16's are too big. So when I was at SEMA this year I talked with Maxxis tire and they promissed to make the tire If I could establish a demand. So if you are interested in a tire to fill out your wide deep dishes, post the size below and if you would be willing to buy a set. I personally would like to se a 235/40/16 since noone makes it.


----------

